# Venezuela's Chavez tells Washington "go to hell"



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Venezuela's Chavez tells Washington "go to hell" Sun Jan 21, 6:17 PM ET

"CARACAS (Reuters) - Venezuelan President Hugo Chavez on Sunday called the U.S. secretary of state "my little girl" and told Washington to "go to hell" after it questioned his plan to seek special powers to legislate by decree."

Go to link for more.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

he is such a class act


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

Gotta check this out..... http://www.thekidfrombrooklyn.com/video_disp.asp?videoid=1381


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Thats funny Blackops


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

But he has a friend in Joe Kennedy sells him all of the oil
that he wants.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Well if it isn't the venezuelan pimp


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

In all seriousness there are now three South American countries headed by leaders who hate the US and they just met with the President of Iran a few days ago. Meanwhile we concentrate our thinning resources on other places in the world.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

dont forget castro!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

When those guys come up through Mexico like in Red Dawn, whats gonna happen then?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I think we need to remind some of these nations just who the hell we are. I say we should park some Ohio Class subs with Trident I and II missles off the shore of these countries.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

There was a time when men like these would have succumbed to an untimely illness and/or death. What happened to times like that? Oh ya, America fell in love with Clinton.


----------

